# Funny colors?



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

This may be just me, but is anyone else noticing that the color schemes look different today on SOTW?

I thought it was just my computer screen, but all the other pages look normal.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

It's just you.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

kcp said:


> It's just you.


Funny, everything seems back to normal now...


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

We all have our moments.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

What kind of mushrooms were on your pizza?


----------

